# Sticky  Please Post Ice Conditions Only



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

We are getting a lot of fishing reports showing up in the Ice Conditions Threads.
Please limit your comments here, to Ice Conditions only.
Post your fishing reports on the Fishing Reports Forum.
Thank you,
Grandpa D.


----------

